# conectar dos PC's por medio de cable ethernet



## 207324

Hola:

Soy un poco novato en el trabajo con redes de computadoras, pero necesito saber si alguien puede decirme si puedo conectar dos PC's por medio de un cable ethernet (los de telefono, creo q se llaman asi) directamente, es decir conectar un extremo a la placa de red de una pc y el otro a una placa de red on board dela otra.
                                                                Gracias...


----------



## Elvic

claro  que si 

si te refieres a  ethernet si lo puedes hacer con el asistente de windows(si es que es ese el SO que usas) es muy fácil.

si te refieres a el cable  ethernet es que tiene un conector Rj45; porque con cable de teléfono( Rj11) creo no es posible de manera sencilla 

suerT


----------



## DobleA

Es extremadamente sencillo. Todo lo que te dijo elvic es correcto. Si necesitas ayuda para llevar esto acabo nos informaciónrmas que Sistema Operativo usas y no dudo en que alguien te dará una mano. Si trabajas sobre Windows yo puedo ayudarte sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## 207324

Gracias por sus respuestas tan alentadoras

Con respecto al SO debo decir que afirmativamente uso windows solo que en una maquina uso XP y en la otra NT nose si tenga algo que ver.

Ah y otro punto es que la seegunda maquina es una terminal BOBA que pienso tener de sooporte y solo tengo un monitor, jaja. Creen que pueda hacerlo de todas formas.


----------



## DobleA

Hum... se que entre XP y 98 a veces puede presentar dificultades, pero entre XP y NT a decir verdad no sé si hay problemas.
No hay problema con que tengas una sin monitor. Eso si, al momento de configurar todo vas a tener que cambiar el monitor de PC a PC un par de veces, o sino te haces de un monitor prestado mientras configuras.
Necesitas un UTP *cruzado*. Cuando tengas el cable avisas.
Aquí hay un tutorial de como hacer un cable cruzado.
¿Querés que además los PC's tengan acceso a internet?


----------



## 207324

Es decir entonces que un cable comun de telefono(Rj-45) no me sirve sino que tengo que tenr un cable utp cruzado. eso es comercialmente facil de conseguir???
por que al articulo que me pasó utiliza unaherramienta que me parece que solo sirve para eso y por supesto no la tengo. Por eso quiero comprarlo ya que practicamente las PC's estan al lado una de otra.
Yo tengo una conexión adsl de internet nose si sea posible.
Consigo ese cable como sea y le avisare... Muchisimas gracias


----------



## DobleA

El cable común de teléfono no es el rj-45, sino que el rj-45 es el cable de red que necesitas. En verdad rj-45 se le llama al conector, a la ficha o al "agujero" para conectar. Vos anda a cualquier comercio de computación y decile que necesitas un cable de red cruzado de tantos metros y te lo hacen ahí en el momento.

Para tener internet por ADSL vas a necesitar otra tarjeta de red, ya que vas a tener una ocupada haciendo la LAN.


----------



## alfadat

Ojo que para poder compartir archivos e impresoras es muy util que ambos pcs esten configurados dentro del mismo nombre de grupo de red.


----------



## chicopercebes

hola yo tengo un servicio de internet, con un modem, es de red relefonica, se conecta al modem con rj-11, el modem se conecta al pc con usb.

como le puedo compartir internet a otro pc?


----------



## alfadat

Si el modem solo tiene un puerto USB que ya esta usado con tu computador, deberas comprar una tarjeta de red (son baratas algo asi como 10 dolarillos) e instalarla en tu computador, luego activas la casilla de compartir internet en la conexion que ya esta habilitada en el icono de red relativo a la conexion USB.


----------



## 207324

Hola:

Perdon por la tardanza pero no fue facil conseguir el cable utp. Llegue a un local en el que lo armaron en el acto y en mi cara, y me parecio muy facil, jeje.

Bueno ya que lo consegui ahora debo configurar primero las computadoras y despues el cable o como debo proseguir?

Desde ya les agradezco su ayuda brindada!!!


----------



## tiopepe123

Inicio->MiPc

Busca a la izquierda ->Mis sitions de Red
ahora busca Agregar una nueva red y sigue el asistente.

Recuerda que los dos ordenadores deber tener el mismo grupo

Puede que te interese IP fija, pero eso lo haces despues que es mas facil


----------



## DobleA

Estoy haciendo un PDF con capturas para seguir el proceso de configuración. Mas tarde cuando lo termine lo cuelgo.

Saludos!


----------



## chicopercebes

muchas gracias por crear el pdf


----------



## 207324

Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo DobleA!!!

Espero tu PDF.

Gracias de Nuevo.


----------



## DobleA

Está pronto. Espero que esté claro. Ante cualquier duda me consultan.
Lo pueden descargar de acá. Les pido que lo guarden a sus discos duros porque sino me van a hacer colapsar el server 
No pude colgarlo en el servidor del foro porque el archivo es muy grande.

Salúd!


----------



## Elvic

saludos 

Gracias por el PDF DobleA


----------



## 207324

Hola:

He tratado de hacer lo mismo en la orta maquina con windows2000 y no logro hacer que se conecte a mi me parece que es un problema de hardware voy a tratar solucionarlo por que es algo muy particular de mi PC. Pero el punto es si me dan una manito mas con este sistema operativo. Ojala no abuse de su amaabilidad. Gracias

O si mejor dormateo el disco y lo instalo con el XP??

No quiero salirme de las normas del foro pero es una simple ayuudita. gracias!!!


----------



## chicopercebes

muy bueno el manual, excelente !!
el cable de utp es el cruzado verdad para conexion Lan de PC1 a PC2

diagrama de conexion del cable utp
Cable Cruzado
Cable Normal


----------



## DobleA

207324, decime las características la máquina que tiene windows 2000 y vemos si soporta XP. Igual de todos modos siempre existe la posibilidad de dejarla bien livianita bajando los gráficos de XP (Panel de Contról>Sistema>Opciones avanzadas>Rendimiento>Configuración. Ahí se se selecciona la opción "Ajustar para obtener el mejor rendimiento". Si se quiere mantener la estética de XP se dejan seleccionadas las casillas 2, 3 y 4 empezando desde abajo). Lamentablemente no he manejado win 2000. Si se de 98 y XP.

Me olvidaba: 207324, desde alguna de las máquinas intenta hacer ping a la otra. Inicio>Ejecutar, escribís "command" y le das enter. Luego en la línea de comando escribís "ping 192.168.1.x". x es 1 o 2, según desde que pc lo estés haciendo.

Saludos.


----------



## 207324

es una amd k6-II el micro creo que corre a 166Mhz la placa de video es on board debe teneer unos 7M, la memoria Ram es de 64M con un disco de 10G

Yo creo que si lo soporta.

Aparte tengo el windows XP Craked que requiere menos rcursos que el servi pack 2 original

Gracias!!!


----------



## DobleA

Para mi no lo soporta... pero bueno, con probar no perdes nada.   
Así que adelante con la instalación!
Una pregunta, ¿para qué queres ese pc como soporte? 



			
				chicopercebes dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno el manual, excelente !!
> el cable de utp es el cruzado verdad para conexion Lan de PC1 a PC2
> 
> diagrama de conexion del cable utp
> Cable Cruzado
> Cable Normal



Si, el cable de PC a PC es cruzado.


----------



## 207324

En realida esa maquina es solo de prueba estoy esperando otra de las mismas caracteristicas que la que esta usando XP

Es que quiero estar idoneo en el tema. Si logro conectar estas dos, con la otra no voy a tener problemas.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## sinbandera

amigo dobleA, he intentado descargar el archivo y no he podido hacerlo dice q esta dañado y no se puede reparar. ¿Podrás subirlo nuevamente? Gracias


----------



## chicopercebes

hola eh logrado establecer contacto con el PC1 y PC2
pero aun no eh podido compartir internet al pc2?


----------



## DobleA

Yo puedo acceder al archivo sin problemas, de todos modos he levantado el archivo  y acá nuevamente.




			
				chicopercebes dijo:
			
		

> hola eh logrado establecer contacto con el PC1 y PC2
> pero aun no eh podido compartir internet al pc2?



PC1>La configuración para la placa de red que se conecta con PC2 es:
IP: 192.168.0.1
Máscara de subred: 255.255.255.0

PC1>La configuración para la tarjeta de red que se conecta al modem ADSL es:
Obtener una dirección IP automáticamente

PC2>La configuración de la placa de red es:
IP: 192.168.0.2
Máscara de subred: 255.255.255.0
Puerta de enlace predeterminada: 192.168.0.1


----------



## joselitoyeva

Hola, mira yo tengo una duda parecida, tengo un portatil y un sobremesa y necesito conectarlos para jugar por conexion lan o por donde se pueda, los dos tienen la tarjeta para enchufarle el cable telefonico, los dos tienen windows, uno tiene windows xp y el otro windows 7, me gustaria que me explicarais por paso que necesito (tipo de cable) y la configuracion que debo hacer en cada pc (transferencia de archivos y conexion lan para juegos) para que se comuniquen y al entrar en el juego poner conexion lan y tengan conexion los dos, gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Fogonazo

joselitoyeva dijo:


> Hola, mira yo tengo una duda parecida, tengo un portatil y un sobremesa y necesito conectarlos para jugar .....


Este es el tipo de cable (UTP cruzado) que se emplea para conectar 2 PC´s
Ver el archivo adjunto 22184


----------



## joselitoyeva

el cable ethernet es el de telefono de toda la vida ¿no? ¿osea es solo conectarlo y yasta? no ahi que crear una red domestica o hacer algo...


----------



## nico55

Si queres crear una red entre dos maquinas simple compra o arma un cable utp con fichas rj45 CRUZADO. Configuras la red y ya podras transpasar datos de maquina a maquina.Saludos


----------



## joselitoyeva

Bueno, he conseguido jugar online mediante el cable, era sencillo solo era configurar poner cable y listo, pero claro tienes que estar conectado a internet en los dos ordenadores en la misma red, lo que es una pena, crei que se podia sin internet. lo que no se todabia es como hacer transferencias de archivos ect... me puedes explicar como hacerlo, seguro que es facil.


----------



## nico55

claro, te vas a mis sitios de red, crear una red pequeña o de oficina, te va a pedir configurarla con un nombre y grupo de trabajo (este debe ser el mismo en todas las pcs) despues reinicias, haz lo mismo en todas las pcs y ya podras transmitir datos. Si te surge algun problema por temas de numero de ip etc, tendras que configurarlo manualmente las ip puerta de enlace, etc. Avisa Saludos


----------

